# Huge update. New Betta.



## michbelle (Mar 16, 2012)

First I want to say swim in peace to my first betta who triggered this love for the fish and that's raptor.



















Next I want to re-introduce my two plakats... One is still in question.

Kobe the Black Doube Tail Plakat.




























Squirt a Petco ''baby betta'' who survived into young fish hood.




























and finally my newest fish a "giant" betta who is very very mellow
and scaredy catty. he's a cute gently giant who is even gentle
with his food before he eats it.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

You have some PRETTY fish.. I wish I could have more than one right now.


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Your petco baby betta turned out to be a elephant-eared plakat?!??? Wow, you got a steal!

I always thought baby bettas from petco would only turn out to be veiltails.


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

I vote for picture of the month! 

Black double tail! kewl!


----------



## bethyMT (Nov 24, 2012)

Those are some beautiful fish. And a total score on that elephant ear!

Such love:-D


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow very nice! I love Kobe! And really nice find on Squirt! Especially as a baby betta!


----------



## michbelle (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks guys! They're my pride and joys. c: And I also thought all baby bettas at Petco were veiltails but I lucked out definitely.


----------

